# Entrepreneur Course: What products or business have problems that need improvement?



## jgraeff (Feb 5, 2014)

Hey guys,

i have been taking this course and it got me thinking about a lot of products that need improvement even business themselves.

For instance i was thinking furniture stores/ furniture are so expensive and outdated they need something new, light, durable and comfortable. 

Do you guys use any products or services that you really wish were better?


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 5, 2014)

jgraeff said:


> For instance i was thinking furniture stores/ furniture are so expensive and outdated they need something new, light, durable and comfortable.



That's a strange statement to me. Furniture is a very broad market, and I don't understand how one would make a statement like that without naming some particulars. Just the MBA/MS-F candidate in me speaking.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 5, 2014)

Just about any home/ consumer electronic device. many break not long after warranty ends, and are more expensive to repair than they are worth. To me, I'd rather pay double the cost to get something that lasts 3-4 times a long and can be repaired.

And please don't get me started on mobile phone services and cable TV services...


----------



## Lefty (Feb 5, 2014)

Mine?


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 5, 2014)

WildBoar said:


> And please don't get me started on mobile phone services and cable TV services...



Indeed, Not really a entrepreneurial opportunity, though, unless one has billions of dollars, or can get a lot of venture capital.


----------



## jgraeff (Feb 5, 2014)

EdipisReks said:


> That's a strange statement to me. Furniture is a very broad market, and I don't understand how one would make a statement like that without naming some particulars. Just the MBA/MS-F candidate in me speaking.



It is but it was a broad idea. Not that I would look into this realistically bit if I did and could market a lightweight furniture products I would start with a small niche market like college students and low income individuals assuming you could design the products efficiently. Once and if business took off you could expand to other designs and broader market. 

The only reason it caught my attentions is we're moving and furniture shopping is horrific.


----------



## EdipisReks (Feb 5, 2014)

jgraeff said:


> It is but it was a broad idea. Not that I would look into this realistically bit if I did and could market a lightweight furniture products I would start with a small niche market like college students and low income individuals assuming you could design the products efficiently. Once and if business took off you could expand to other designs and broader market.
> 
> The only reason it caught my attentions is we're moving and furniture shopping is horrific.




I think you'll find that the particular niche you are talking about is quite crowded.


----------



## panda (Feb 6, 2014)

i get all my furniture from ikea


----------



## jgraeff (Feb 6, 2014)

panda said:


> i get all my furniture from ikea



Haha ya I think most do, we couldn't really afford much so we mostly shopped around on Craigslist, it took a lot longer to find stuff but eventually got stuff that matched and in great condition for a lot less than new.


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 6, 2014)

Yeah, the resale value on furniture is worse than a car, unless it's an antique, and even those prices have fallen unless it's old Chinese stuff.


----------



## Stumblinman (Feb 6, 2014)

Tires. I'm still waiting on some like kit had on knight rider where you push a button and they change into offroad ones then go back to street tires... Would be helpful in the snow right now. Oh and I'd like to jump over slow movers too


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Feb 10, 2014)

Every business model, even the most successful ones, need improvement from time to time. The key is understanding, well in advance, when they do. We will be seeing drastic business model changes in the cell phone service industry soon, and it's already happening. If you can find a way to offer cell service for well below what is being charged to the consumer, then you will find a new niche in the market. Of course, it's already being done by small start-up's all over the country. The thing is, you don't want to be the guy that decides to get into the cupcake market right now. Also, cable is dead, at least the way we knew it.


----------



## labor of love (Feb 11, 2014)

How about mail service? Sure its something you probably couldnt afford to do yourself, but theres countless problems with the USPS and UPS isnt a whole lot better either.


----------



## Burl Source (Feb 11, 2014)

I think a hand held food freshness/spoilage detector.
A while back our local grocery store had a Seafood Event.
I bought a big Halibut fillet. I thought it was one that was flash frozen after caught in Alaska.
When I thawed it out it smelled a bit but I broiled it anyways.
The whole house smelled like a bait store and the fish went in the garbage.

I really think a lot of food gone bad gets passed on to consumers. And you don't always know how fresh it really is.
So some sort of hand held device would be great. and.....can you keep the price under $50.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Feb 11, 2014)

I had an old girlfriend who liked Japanese Antiques.She was an Artist & drew the figures of men & women wearing clothes of major department stores for the Newspaper.She would dress me up in clothes the stores provided never stuff I would wear being the stylish guy I am T shirts,boardshorts,polariod sunglasses & baseball cap.It was the late 80's Miami Vice,Don Johnson.She would take me to the store & buy clothes for me.Baggy pants,tight colored T- shirts Miami Vice style.I felt like an idiot she liked taking me out of my comfort zone.People said I looked nice though.Things us guys will go through for some you know what.

She is long gone but a couple Tansu's I bought I still have.I also restored a termite eaten piece some one threw out.Gassed it & restored it.Beautiful chest.Sorry this furniture thing brought back some fond memories.She did have have good tastes don't know what she saw in me,I think I was just a sex object for her.


----------



## WildBoar (Feb 11, 2014)

^^ So you are recommending developing sex objects for women so men don't have to be dressed up in silly clothes?


----------

